# Pop pulls a double



## Cobb Vista Hunter (Dec 10, 2015)

Last week my father (Dale Brott) took a real nice 8 point.  We were all impressed but then two days later he harvested a bigger 11 pointer! (Maybe 12?)  Congrats Pop!  The ol' man got it done.  Truck Buck entry x 2, yeah come on.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 10, 2015)

Congrats on the double!  Mighty fine bucks!


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 10, 2015)

He better run and buy a lottery ticket!  I'll go in 1/2's with him


----------



## Fork Horn (Dec 10, 2015)

That's a fine season in a short period of time.  Congratulations to him on an excellent season!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice bucks. Like the double throat patch on number 2.


----------



## FlipKing (Dec 10, 2015)

Awesome deer!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 10, 2015)

Very nice. Congrats!!!


----------



## DSGB (Dec 11, 2015)

Awesome! That's a fine season, much less over a few day period!


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 11, 2015)

Two awesome bucks!


----------



## hyprlt900 (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats.  Nice deer.  Like the sweater too.


----------



## Kdad (Dec 11, 2015)

Congrats and thank him for his service.


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 28, 2016)

Dang! Two great bucks!


----------

